# Ford 1000-series (1/65-12/74) wiring info



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Covers 2000-3000-4000 and probably 5000.

Note:
There are some wiring differences between "C" prefixed (assembled in USA) tractors and "A" or "B" prefixed (assembled in Belgium or UK) tractors.
The prefix is the first letter in your tractor's Serial Number.


----------

